# mac-mini = mini image sur grand écran !



## Fanoo (20 Mai 2006)

voila, j'ai un mac-mini-intel branché sur un grand écran 46"-HDready-LCD-TV en DVI>HDMI.

tout l'affichage qui sort du mac est à une taille plus petite que l'écran, ce qui fait que j'ai un cadre noir de 10% environ sur chaque coté. un peu énervant.

je n'ai pas ce probleme avec les programmes TV qui occupent bien tout l'écran.

et vous ?


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> voila, j'ai un mac-mini-intel branché sur un grand écran 46"-HDready-LCD-TV en DVI>HDMI.
> 
> tout l'affichage qui sort du mac est à une taille plus petite que l'écran, ce qui fait que j'ai un cadre noir de 10% environ sur chaque coté. un peu énervant.
> 
> ...



46"  Ca fait plaisir.
Pour ton problème, va dans "Préférences système", tu clique sur "Moniteurs", et tu choisit la bonne résolution.  Tu dois calibrer avec celle de ton écran, choisit la résolution maximale possible avec ton 46".

Sinon tu peux peut-etre changer de résolution directement sur ton écran mais je suppose que c'est plus compliqué


----------



## rockindé (20 Mai 2006)

Pas de problème avec mon petit 23", le Mini l' a bien reconnu d' ailleur le type de mon Lcd LG hd (dvi/dvi) est reconnu dans préférences sytème, moniteur...L2323T et dans à propos de ce Mac.


----------



## Fanoo (20 Mai 2006)

j'ai tout essayé, les differentes resolutions aussi : rien n'y fait, l'image est complete (il ne manque rien sur l'écran), mais l'image n'occupe pas tout l'écran. j'ai toujours une sorte de cadre noir de 5-10% de chaque coté. Un peu rageant, vu le prix des grands écrans... j'aimerais bien avoir l'image qui occupe TOUT mon écran (même simplement pour avoir des pixels plus grands, donc mieux visibles du fond de mon canapé...)

pour info : quand le mac-mini démarre, l'image grise avec le logo Apple en bas occupe bien tout l'écran, c'est seulement avec l'écran bleu et le Finder et toutes les autres applis que la taille se réduit. j'en déduis que c'est un probleme logiciel (firmware ?) Apple...

je voudrais surtout savoir si les autres propriétaires de mac-mini-inter qui ont branché un grand écran LCD-TV ont le même probleme...


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Mai 2006)

Essaie avec SwitchresX


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Si ton écran est HDready comme tu l'indique cela veut dire qu'il est nativement en 1280x720 et si en te mettant à cette résolution tu as toujours ton "anomalie"... essaye SwitchresX comme le disait DarKOrange

Regarde  ici également


----------



## Fanoo (22 Mai 2006)

j'ai essayé avec SwitchResX : effectivement ca change la resolution, mais alors elle n'est plus prise en charge par mon écran et ... c'est une galère à remettre parce que justement, tu n'as plus d'écran...

en fait, il est impossible de savoir quelle est la bonne résolution maximale, c'est a dire supportée par la carte vidéo du mac ET par la TV...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Le MacMini arrive à gérer un peu près n'importe quoi.
Il faudrait connaître la résolution native de ton 46"...peut-être n'est-il pas HD ready 
Il s'agit de quelle marque/modèle ??

HD ready cela veut dire qu'il est nativement en 1280x720

Tu connecte ton mini en numérique (DVI) ou analogique (VGA ou composite) ???


----------



## Fanoo (23 Mai 2006)

ma télé est une TV-HDready de 46".
je m'y connecte en DVI > HDMI

en 1280 x 720, ca passe, mais j'ai une image qui n'occupe pas tout l'écran, c'est la raison de mon post.

je voudrais occuper tout mon écran et profiter des 1366 x 768 que ma télé est capable d'afficher...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> ma télé est une TV-HDready de 46".
> je m'y connecte en DVI > HDMI
> 
> en 1280 x 720, ca passe, mais j'ai une image qui n'occupe pas tout l'écran, c'est la raison de mon post.
> ...


La marque et le modèle STP 
S'il est HD Ready la résolution est de 1280x720 et non 1366x768  
Le 1366x768  ne correspond à rien car tu as :
HD ready = 1280x720 nativement
full HD = 1920x1080 nativement
je pense que le problème est là...tu demande au mac une résolution "batarde" ... SwitchResX la gère mais après c'est galère au niveau de ton écran...il n'y a pas de solution miracle car tu demande une résolution qui n'est pas standard!!!

Tiens, un article constructif sur la HD et le HDCP 
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/603-1/hdcp-cauchemar-cartes-graphiques-ecrans.html


----------



## Fanoo (23 Mai 2006)

ma télé est une SAMSUNG - LE46M51

voici ses caractéristiques : http://www.samsung.com/fr/products/tv/lcdtv/images/le46m51b.pdf

j'ai lu l'article que tu as recommandé. ma télé est HDMI et HDCP (d'apres les caractéristiques), et elle a une résolution maximale de 1366 x 768,
mais mon mac n'affiche qu'en 1280 x 720, donc j'ai un cadre noir autour alors que je pourrais occuper tout l'écran, dommage, non ?


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Mai 2006)

Comment branches-tu to mini sur la télé?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> ma télé est une SAMSUNG - LE46M51
> 
> voici ses caractéristiques : http://www.samsung.com/fr/products/tv/lcdtv/images/le46m51b.pdf
> 
> ...


Perso, je ne trouve pas cela grave.
Le 1366x768 n'est pas un format vidéo et/ou cinéma (déjà que le 16/9e n'est pas un format cinéma    voir là *  )

En outre, comme ta télé accepte nativement le 1280x720 (Hd ready) le fait de lui envoyer du 1366x768 ne peut que degrader le rendu. En effet, ta TV va faire un resize numérique pour faire "rentrer" du 1366x768 dans sa matrice 1280x720...caca

* = http://www.homecinema-fr.com/bible/video/format.php

P.S. : si l'image ne rentre pas totalement dans ton écran, ce n'est pas la faute de ta résolution mais au choix du format cinéma (ou vidéo) du réalisateur (bandes noires en haut et en bas). Car pour un film, le réalisateur pense au format cinéma et non format TV...et le 16/9e est un format TV !

Bien entendu, dans le cas ou tu travaille en micro sur ton écran Samsung le 1280x720 qui n'occupe pas tout l'écran...ce n'est pas top.
N'as tu pas une option au niveau du Samsung pour faire un "zoom"??
Dans les préfs. moniteur du mac, il te propose quoi au dessus du 1280x720 ?

EDIT :
une petite idée comme ça ...le hdmi du samsung est-il bien prévu pour les datas ??? car sur certains écrans plats, ils prévoient une entrée VGA pour l'informatique ???
As-tu cette possibilité sur le samsung? si oui, as tu essayé ??


EDIT1 : je viens de lire ta doc...page 65 le DVI ne gère la fonction PC.
J'ai l'impression que cela a été mal traduit mais je pense que le data ne ce gère que via la DB15. Celle-ci est dispo sur ton samsumg...fait un essai pour voir


----------



## Fanoo (23 Mai 2006)

merci pour ce post qui m'apporte la lumière...

je ne suis pas chez moi encore, mais je vais essayer en passant par le VGA.
cependant, n'est ce pas un peu dommage de passer par le VGA quand on a le DVI ?
pour la bureautique (le Finder, etc...) peut-etre pas, mais pour les DVD ?


----------



## Fanoo (23 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Comment branches-tu to mini sur la télé?



pour l'instant en DVI (du mac-mini) vers HDMI (de la TV-HD), mais apres le post de nomame, je vais faire des essais avec le vieux VGA...


----------



## joignant (25 Mai 2006)

Je suis a deux doigts de me prendre un mac mini pour mettre sous mon Sony Bravia 32v2000 via une prise vga (le hdmi est deja pris et pas de dvi), alors donnes nous ton retour d'experience avec le vga car moi aussi je veux que ca remplisse tout l'ecran et pas me retrouver avec des bandes noires verticale a gauche et a droite
merci bcp pour ta reponse
A+


----------



## Fanoo (25 Mai 2006)

j'ai pas encore fait le test...

je me demande quelles sont les différences entre le VGA et le DVI > HDMI. Si c'est pour perdre en qualité d'image, je le garderai en DVI > HDMI...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

Il faut d'abord essayer!!!

Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous rappel qu'il s'agit d'un choix du constructeur de l'écran TV (Samsung ou autre) de faire passer les data via la DB15 et non le HDMI...ce n'est pas la faute au mini  

En outre, le HDMI c'est un standard vidéo (pour votre DVD de salon) et non informatique qui lui à le DVI.

Perso, j'ai un projecteur dernier cri avec HDMI (numérique) et YUV (analogique) ainsi qu'une DB 15.
La plupart du temps je fonctionne avec l'YUV pour les films car je trouve l'image meilleure qu'avec le HDMI. Numérique n'est pas synonyme de meilleure qualité...ce n'est malheureusement jamais aussi simple 
Le reste du temps je suis en DB15 avec le mini et no soucis


----------



## Vladrow (25 Mai 2006)

Pour apporter mon expérience récente, j'ai une samsung 32'.
Je l'ai branchée en VGA avec une résolution de 1280 x 768 en 60 Hz (il y a une liste des résolutions et fréquences supportées dans le manuel SAMSUNG, j'ai pris au plus proche, le maximum est de 1360 x 768 ).
L'image était alors fortement décalée sur le côté (ça varie selon la fréquence). J'ai alors demandé au téléviseur de faire un ajustement automatique par le menu PC du téléviseur (la fonction de réglage du décalage du téléviseur n'est pas suffisante). 
Du point de vue de la bordure noire, le résultat est parfait: il n'y en a pas.  
Pour l'image c'est tout  à fait satisfaisant, même sans étalonnage spécifique.
Idem, pour Windows/bootcamp où le téléviseur fait un ajustement automatique lors du boot.


----------



## Fanoo (27 Mai 2006)

j'ai fait le test en passant par le VGA : c'est bon, pas de cadre noir, l'image est a la taimme de mon grand ecran (revoir mes posts precedents pour comprendre...)

ma Conclusion : préférer le VGA à l'HDMI pour les écrans TV-HDready...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait le test en passant par le VGA : c'est bon, pas de cadre noir, l'image est a la taimme de mon grand ecran (revoir mes posts precedents pour comprendre...)
> 
> ma Conclusion : préférer le VGA à l'HDMI pour les écrans TV-HDready...



C'est cool   
vaut mieux ça qu'un problème insoluble !


----------



## joignant (30 Mai 2006)

C'est bon je fonce sur le mac mini! merci


----------



## joignant (31 Mai 2006)

et comme prevu ca affiche en vga sur mon lcd 32v2000 bravia en full resolution du lcd c'est a dire 1366*768 en 60hz sans rien n'avoir a fair d'autre que e brancher le cable du mini a la tv!!

merci encore


----------



## mononokehime (19 Novembre 2007)

je remonte un peu ce post trouver une google.

j'ai le meme problème avec ma TV SONY, 32KDL quelque chose. en VGA tout va bien, j'ai du 1360x768, mais en HDMI avec le cable DVI>HDMI j'ai un décalage en haut et en bas (l'image déborde), si je décoche l'option plein écran (dispo que sur branchement HDMI) plus de décalage mais l'image apparait avec des bords noir sur les coté, et évidement avec Front Row ça me fait la meme chose.

je pense essayer de faire appel au SAV d'Apple mais je ne pense pas avoir une réponse concluante, j'ai l'impression que le mac diffuse bien du 1360x768 mais la TV ne resize pas, pourtant elle reconnait bien du 720p voir du 1080i mais dans ce cas c'est moche.

après utilisation de switchresX, si je branche en HDMI, je n'ai plus aucune image après 2 seconde a cause des réglages que j'ai fait, et effacer le logiciel ne change rien, je suis piégé...

le comble, sur les TV Sony, le VGA est plus sombre que le HDMI, plus terne en couleur, donc je suis un peu dégouté.

si quelqu'un a pu testé avec le meme matériel...


----------



## techvinc (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu la même difficulté mais avec une TV real HD, au commencement tout était beau puis pour une raison mystérieuse elle s'est mise non seulement à avoir de larges lignes noires sur les côtés mais tout le tour, en plus que l'image qui restait n'était pas belle. Alors j'ai essayé toutes les résolutions possibles gérés par mon IMac en mode dédoublement d'écran, parfois ça variait mais rien de beau ne ressortait, et puis par curiosité j'ai joué avec le sous balayage qui était réglé au maximum. Miracle ! En le désactivant il reprenait toute sa largeur ! 

Voilà pour mon partage.


----------



## mononokehime (8 Janvier 2012)

Pour info, je suis passé en TV Full HD mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester en HDMI pour l'instant, il faut que j'emprunte le câble que j'ai revendu suite a ce défaut (ou fonction je ne sais pas), par contre pour des questions de puissance du macmini (un coreduo de 2006) je suis la plupart du temps obliger de rester en 720p et je passe en 1080p que si nécessaire. bref j'attendrais tout simplement de pouvoir racheter un macmini avec le HDMI intégré pour être tranquille. Le bon point étant que j'ai une bien meilleur image en VGA sur ma nouvelle TV par rapport a l'ancienne.

bref pour moi le sujet est clos, la technologie évolue et il n'y a "presque" plus besoin de se prendre la tete.


----------

